# My corner of someone else's house...



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

So after a stressful few weeks which involved a house move collapsing I have moved with my girlfriend to a family member's house. Being a family member I can take over a section of the kitchen without too much complaint (although let's see her lift that grinder!). Jokes aside, I'm grateful, I have a set up to use and also at a level to stop me looking at upgrades for a while. Many thanks to @MrShades and Daniel Wong of Doserless Mod fame (review posted in the Mazzer section for those interested).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CocoLoco Sorry to hear the move went south...glad to see you temporarily sorted.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks. Not a good time but there's much worse things that could happen. I'm in a nice house in a good part of London and I have a coffee set up, can't complain too much!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks. Not a good time but there's much worse things that could happen. I'm in a nice house in a good part of London and I have a coffee set up, can't complain too much!


 Sounds like the family member has hit the jackpot with all that delicious coffee on tap 😁

Hope you get the house situation sorted mate.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Sounds like the family member has hit the jackpot with all that delicious coffee on tap 😁
> 
> Hope you get the house situation sorted mate.


 Thanks, it'll happen sometime down the line, but after the stamp duty holiday annoyingly. Back to square one for now. I'm lucky to have a local family member with two spare bedrooms that doesn't mind me taking over - I've set up my PC in the other bedroom too!

I've started making lattes for her, she hasn't had those since Waitrose stopped doing the free coffee at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> I've started making lattes for her, she hasn't had those since Waitrose stopped doing the free coffee at the start of the pandemic.


 Looks like your hosts hit the jackpot due to your misfortune. 🙂

Keep them happy (read: practice coffee making and latte art) and good luck with the next house move. 👍


----------

